# Ready for the Summer!!



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Finished deep clean and polishing ready for the summer.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice work.... the longer I spend on this forum the more ashamed I become of my car..... :-|


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Should be proud of that. Love those wheels too but must be real labour of love to keep clean. Congrats.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Pete Mac said:


> Should be proud of that. Love those wheels too but must be real labour of love to keep clean. Congrats.


It is !


----------

